# Hawthorne rat boardtracker



## Big Moe (Oct 8, 2014)

This is my new 1. I've got the Columbia rat cruiser. This is going to be my board tracker. I would appreciate it if anyone could tell me exactly what year and model it is. I think it is called a swept v style frame from the late 50's early 60's. The serial # is B168613. That is all I 've got right now. Thanks guys, Big Moe


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2014)

Great looking, can't help with year, but before you get too deep into the project check the frame: looks bent at the head tube.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 8, 2014)

*Rustjunkie*

Thanks man I will. It is tweaked a little at the rear dropout, not to bad though.


----------

